# Those nasty knots behind the ears:(



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I just cut them out but my dogs are not beauty queens or anything.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I cut them as well, I have a hard time with two dogs because they are always slobbering all over each other so the hair around there ears is always wet and gets tangled. I just cut them out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't have that problem, I brush them out every day. Now Spice used to get them even with brushing and I would cut them out if I had to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a two sided comb that I use to keep the hair under the ears from knotting. It's pretty good at getting some of the knots out, too. I find if I do need to cut them, I don't have to cut as much hair if I put the scissors in the middle of the knot and cut it in half lengthwise.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I cut them out when one of the dogs would get them in the past. But now I do have show dogs (but not goldens) and keep that area behind the ears cut short. It doesn't show....so get rid of the problem before it mats!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I use one of those no-tangle sprays for kids hair for tangles that don't seem to want to come out. I spray it on, go on to some other grooming task like feet, then come back and they usually come out very easily.

The Chris Christiansen Silk works well too but it is very pricey.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I use leave-in-conditioner and gently comb them out. They usually aren't that bad though, I try to brush them every other day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I keep ears trimmed using thinning shears. 

Here is a link to photos that show how to do it.

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, everyone! I appreciate your suggestions!

Helaine


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Cowboy Magic...you can find it at Sally's Beauty Supply and Tractor Supply. Wonderful for detangling matted fur.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've never had an issue with tangles on a Golden of my own BUT let me tell you I'm bordering on OCD when it comes to grooming my dogs. My Goldens entire coats can be gone through without resistance with a fine tooth comb, and I do so every day- often twice. I brush them against then with the grain all over with a pin brush, too, daily. Weekly I strip the ear fuzz out, as I think it's ugly (that soft, crimpy stuff), and I tidy the tail, toes, and pasterns. 

I have tons of fun with a new rescue that has that super thick, tufty, shedding type coat- I get rid of all that! I brush for hours! Reduces shedding dramatically. Aside from the odd hair here and there on clothes or something, there is NOT hair all over my house.

They get weekly baths and blow drying too. I think Goldens' coats are so pretty and I can't have a show Golden so I pretend mine are 

I would suggest DAILY combing of this fur, or stripping it out, or clipping it out with thinning shears.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have tons of fun with a new rescue that has that super thick, tufty, shedding type coat- I get rid of all that! I brush for hours! Reduces shedding dramatically. Aside from the odd hair here and there on clothes or something, there is NOT hair all over my house.
> 
> They get weekly baths and blow drying too. I think Goldens' coats are so pretty and I can't have a show Golden so I pretend mine are


ACC, do you have a Mars Coat King? If not, you should get one, they are great for coats like your new rescues. I use one on my show coats to thin out areas like shoulders, and on the old retired dogs whose coats I WISHED they had when in the ring  just to manage them more easily. I'm pretty anal about keeping mine groomed, also. They look pretty, and feel better. 
As for having hair around, I cannot tell you which number we are on in regards to vacuum cleaners, as I wear them out pretty quickly, but I will say tha any number of Goldens produces less hair to clean up than did one wonderful old Pointer. That short coat shed constantly. I can't say right now, though, that I don't miss it...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have never used one! But I have heard about them. I don't want to take off any length, but I like to get rid of the thick, sheddy undercoat...

I'm very sorry about your Pointer... 

And glad to say Whippets do NOT shed like pointers! LOL maybe it's bc I am in FL, but neither of my Whippets has an undercoat. In the UK, they did, and they shed a lot more.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have never used one! But I have heard about them. I don't want to take off any length, but I like to get rid of the thick, sheddy undercoat...
> 
> I'm very sorry about your Pointer...
> 
> And glad to say Whippets do NOT shed like pointers! LOL maybe it's bc I am in FL, but neither of my Whippets has an undercoat. In the UK, they did, and they shed a lot more.


Thanks. This house, even with Goldens in it, is empty without Dave. 

A Coat King will not take off length - but it will really take out the undercoat FAST which I like, especially if working on an old guy - they don't have to be on the table as long.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Try a bit of leave in conditioner or something like Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice and then come through using a double sides butter comb. There are the odd beginnings of mats in his private parts that I have to get out every so often


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I will have to look into it if rescue again... lol okay WHEN...  my two girls being in my hands and being young should be fine for many years to come.


----------

